

Doppelganger Finder: Taking Stylometry To The Underground [pdf] - jcr
https://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~sa499/papers/oakland2014-underground.pdf

======
daveloyall
I only read up to this part: [https://github.com/sheetal57/doppelganger-
finder](https://github.com/sheetal57/doppelganger-finder).

Conclusion: Creepy! But, source code.

Edit: github user sheetal57 lists a drexel.edu email address, and has
'starred' this: [https://github.com/psal/JStylo-
Anonymouth](https://github.com/psal/JStylo-Anonymouth), also affiliated with
drexel.edu.

Conclusion: Less creepy! ...Wait

